# Bleaching paper



## Schooner (Sep 13, 2021)

Hello,
New to the forum.
I am using Archers hot press 300 for my graphite renderings. It has a tan color to it and is making it hard to get the bright tones that am looking for in water.
I was wondering if anyone has beached the whole page out before using it to get a brighter highlights. I have trying color pencils, watercolor pencils, white pen, acrylic paint, and gouache paintings. I haven't used typewriter white out but it seems like it will leave a bump on the graphite drawing page like acrylic.
Any suggestions would be a help.
John
"NIÑA"
Winner of the 1928 Fastnet Race
Designed By: W. Starling Burgess's 
At The Needles off the Isle of Wright UK​


----------

